
An Editor for Composed Programs (2014) - lelf
https://tratt.net/laurie/blog/entries/an_editor_for_composed_programs.html
======
mcguire
" _What I 've discovered is that SDE is a wonderful way of guessing someone's
age: those under 40 or so have rarely heard of SDE; and those above 45 [2]
tend to either convulse in fits of laughter when it's mentioned, become very
afraid, or assume I'm an idiot. In other words, those who know of SDE have a
strong reaction to it (which, almost invariably, is against SDE)._"

Very, very true.

The run-the-compiler-in-the-background approach is much more successful.

~~~
lgas
Would Emacs' paredit be considered SDE? If so, that would be a huge
counterpoint. Everyone I've talked to that's gotten up to speed with it has
loved it.

~~~
mcguire
As far as I know, it doesn't require that the file always be syntactically
valid. It just helps you to do that.

